# Is it possible to adapt the piranhas to



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NO!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

moron.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

troll


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok. All I asked for was an answer if the is theoretically possible. I do not need replies like "moron" back. That does not help me. Why was this such an (as I get the impression of) appalling question?







And as I said, this was just a thought., and like no one have ever thought about it.. Jeez..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DepH Posted Today, 01:27 PM
> Ok. All I asked for was an answer if the is theoretically possible. *I do not need replies like "moron" back. That does not help me.* Why was this such an (as I get the impression of) appalling question? And as I said, this was just a thought., and like no one have ever thought about it.. Jeez..


I call it as I see it. First of all, you have no clue who I am and why I find suggestions like yours so repulsive. You also don't know that Oregon is attempting to prohibit piranas again because some idiot thought it was "cool" to just dump them in a creek so that some kid with a fishing pole could fish it out and make the evening news.

Educate yourself and read the threads presently going on about piranas being banned in Oregon. Then you might get a better idea of who you are writing too.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

DepH said:


> Ok. All I asked for was an answer if the is theoretically possible. I do not need replies like "moron" back. That does not help me. Why was this such an (as I get the impression of) appalling question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because people like you ruin it for everyone else. Look at your statement



> it would have been fun to set loose several shoals into a lake


that alone tells us how smart you are


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BTW, Your words:



> Hi! It's just a thought; would it be possible to adapt the piranha to survive in colder water than they are used to be? Like down to 15 or 10 degrees celsius? *Hehe, this will sound very stupid but; if that was possible, it would have been fun to set loose several shoals into a lake.* Although the other factors like water ph and stuff would be different, but if one could adapt the piranha to survive in this, do you think it would work?
> 
> Just a thought


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It's a real bad idea, doing what you are asking about, it's the worst thing a fish keeper can do. It's calling on gov't to take away our right to keep the fish. They'll pass laws because you are ruining the ecosystem by introducing the fish into your native waters. THAT is what a moron does.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

DepH said:


> Hi! It's just a thought; would it be possible to adapt the piranha to survive in colder water than they are used to be? Like down to 15 or 10 degrees celsius? Hehe, this will sound very stupid but; if that was possible, it would have been fun to set loose several shoals into a lake. Although the other factors like water ph and stuff would be different, but if one could adapt the piranha to survive in this, do you think it would work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it would not be possible to acclimate them to live for long periods of time at that temperature. As for setting loose shoals in a lake: It is not a wise choice because they are a predatory species that could decimate the eco-system in the lake if they established themselves. They would not survive long in cold climates. In a temperate one it would be more dangerous. 
Another reason is because ,as hobbyists, states are outlawing piranhas because of people doing what you have suggested. People release them into creeks, ponds, etc and somebody catches one and then an alarm is set off all over the state.

I am no expert, but I thought my opinion might help you understand.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey guys , Just a thought, maybe instead of flaming the guy and calling him names like children. You could try to educate him on why that is not a good idea. I understand that it is a hot topic in some states HOWEVER: these types of questions will always be asked. So if you care so much about it, then educate those who don't know or don't understand.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

traumatic said:


> It's a real bad idea, doing what you are asking about, it's the worst thing a fish keeper can do. It's calling on gov't to take away our right to keep the fish. They'll pass laws because you are ruining the ecosystem by introducing the fish into your native waters. THAT is what a moron does.
> [snapback]842721[/snapback]​


*First* of all, if you guys would have actually READ what I was writing and taken it for what it stood, and not speculated further. I am saying it's just a THOUGHT, not an serious idea. 
*Secondly *I wouldn't do that, I don't have the money or the interest. The only interest I had in this question was that if one could adapt the piranha into surviving in colder water, one maybe could have it in a pond in the garden. *Thirdly;* "You also don't know that Oregon is attempting to prohibit piranas again because some idiot thought it was "cool" to just dump them in a creek so that some kid with a fishing pole could fish it out and make the evening news. Educate yourself and read the threads presently going on about piranas being banned in Oregon. Then you might get a better idea of who you are writing too."
I'm deeply sorry, I did not see these thread presently going on, and I am not educated enough to know this. That's why I posted this post.

You totally misunderstood my question, obviously my fault since there are so many of you. So I'll try to explain myself differently:
I was asking if there is possible to adapt the piranha to tolerate colder water down to e.g 15 degrees celsius. Then the example came where I told about the thought about the lake. This is where I should have taken another example; like a pond. 
I got excited because it sounded like this wasn't a subject anybody had heard of, the lake thing. I am only asking this to get more educated and get more information.

Thanks to azeral26 or captain P (







) I have gotten my answer.

- OUT


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> Thanks to azeral26 or captain P ( ) I have gotten my answer.


they come in peace V <---- the vulcan greating thingy


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> they come in peace V <---- the vulcan greating thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I think a lot of people have envisioned your idea, and the guys here have strict feelings about it. Not trying to flame you just telling you why it shouldn't be done. Frank (hastatus) did studies on p. nattereri's ability to withstand cold temps : LINK


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

and we wonder why are fish are banned in manny states


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

I think it'd be awsome to try to have piranhas adapt into a lake in your backyard. It would be a great project for someone to accomplish.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oompalumpa61 said:


> I think it'd be awsome to try to have piranhas adapt into a lake in your backyard. It would be a great project for someone to accomplish.
> [snapback]842810[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oompalumpa61 Today, 02:43 PM Post #19
> 
> Captivated
> Group: Members
> ...










Being a moron has no limits.







Its no wonder they are banned in NY.


----------



## oompalumpa61 (Dec 3, 2004)

Why am i moron? If you were to build a pond in your backyard and keep it heated or whatever is needed to help them adapt what is the problem with that? I am speaking of a pond built in your backyard meaning man made. You guys are so quick to jump on someone if you don't understand their point of view.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oompalumpa61 said:


> Why am i moron? If you were to build a pond in your backyard and keep it heated or whatever is needed to help them adapt what is the problem with that? I am speaking of a pond built in your backyard meaning man made. You guys are so quick to jump on someone if you don't understand their point of view.
> [snapback]842881[/snapback]​


Thats why fish tanks were invented ....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

oompalumpa61 said:


> I think it'd be awsome to try to have piranhas adapt into a *lake* in your backyard. It would be a great project for someone to accomplish.
> [snapback]842810[/snapback]​





oompalumpa61 said:


> Why am i moron? If you were to build a pond in your backyard and keep it heated or whatever is needed to help them adapt what is the problem with that? I am speaking of a pond built in your backyard meaning man made. You guys are so quick to jump on someone if you don't understand their point of view.
> [snapback]842881[/snapback]​


Your original post was a lake











MR HARLEY said:


> Thats why fish tanks were invented ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

DepH said:


> *First* of all, if you guys would have actually READ what I was writing and taken it for what it stood, and not speculated further. I am saying it's just a THOUGHT, not an serious idea.
> *Secondly *I wouldn't do that, I don't have the money or the interest. The only interest I had in this question was that if one could adapt the piranha into surviving in colder water, one maybe could have it in a pond in the garden. *Thirdly;* *"You also don't know that Oregon is attempting to prohibit piranas again because some idiot thought it was "cool" to just dump them in a creek so that some kid with a fishing pole could fish it out and make the evening news. Educate yourself and read the threads presently going on about piranas being banned in Oregon. Then you might get a better idea of who you are writing too."*
> I'm deeply sorry, I did not see these thread presently going on, and I am not educated enough to know this. That's why I posted this post.
> 
> ...


if have read the link FRANK (Hastatus) runs the OPFE site and is a specialist on the piranha genus.
so i think like stated earlyer read up and look to who you are talking too.
the only reason i jumped in like this is because you have just not listened to anyone so far.
ok im done on that one so....

here we go,
when adding a piranha to a cooler or decreasing the temp in their water they will not be able to surive for extended periods of time as this will slow thier motabolisum (sp.) dramaticaly and damage internal organs cutting the life span enourmiously.
ok i hope im rite on this one frank i havent been on for a while.
JON..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> if have read the link FRANK (Hastatus) runs the OPFE site and is a specialist on the piranha genus.


Yeah , He is Only "The Guy" Who got Piranhas "Legal" in the State of Oregon and is Currently Fighting to Keep that intact . Truely A Key and Respected figure, In the Piranha Community .
Of all people to Bicker With , You had to call out Frank First .....Sheesh :laugh:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ur fightin up hill man... just drop it like is hawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwt


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DepH said:


> it would have been fun to set loose several shoals into a lake.
> 
> [snapback]842620[/snapback]​


wrong on so many levels









piranhas will decimate a pond's population in the summer and will die of cold in the winter


----------



## Dylinger (Dec 11, 2004)

People tend to pick up traits from thier pets. I have a feeling this goes for fish as well. The agression on these boards are hilarious at times, but usually troubeling. Far too many intelligent and educated people acting like the dorks they flame.

Relax!

(troubleing?) give me a hand here...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a thought, but it would be cool to let several shoals loose on a pond and then feed you to them


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

oompalumpa61 said:


> You guys are so quick to jump on someone if you don't understand their point of view.
> [snapback]842881[/snapback]​


I've been on the site for long enough to see that this is true. That is the only thing that I can find that I don't like about it.

I think it is a shame that even some of the most respected people on this site are so quick to bash someone who has an idea like that. Of course people who don't understand the current legislative problems are going to think something like that would be cool. Don't flame them, help them to understand that things like that are why some of us are fighting to keep these fish legal.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

You know, there's a difference between someone thinking something that is a result of a lack of knowledge such as "I want to keep 3 red bellies in my 20 gallon tank, what do I need to do?" and someone who has said it would be cool to let loose piranhas in a lake so they can destroy the ecosystem. That has nothing to do with a lack of knowledge, that is a stupid attitude.


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

When i comes to piranhas, Frank is God. Listen to what he says.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DepH @ Jan 12 2005 said:


> it would have been fun to set loose several shoals into a lake.


Just a statement can only be made by a total asshole or a total dumbass. Defend your statements as you wish, just don't expect anyone to listen to what the f*ck you have to say. This is exactly why so many states ban P's, any why so many good aquarists will never have the experience & enjoyment of owning the fish.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

User said:


> Just a statement can only be made by a total asshole or a total dumbass. Defend your statements as you wish, just don't expect anyone to listen to what the f*ck you have to say. This is exactly why so many states ban P's, any why so many good aquarists will never have the experience & enjoyment of owning the fish.
> [snapback]843529[/snapback]​


I'm probably a dumbass. But I did not know that this was such a sensitive subject, and I didn't even think that far that it would screw up the ecosystem, because it was no practical meaning of the thought.
When I said "it would have been fun..." that's like somone saying it would have been fun to destroy the earth, and you'd probably take him serious...

This thread is sure hot


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

how about we just give the simple answer of know...


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

people who are ignorant of information and make mistakes dont learn and contribute to the lifestyle after they have been rheamed by someone for what they did... a simple "no" and an explanation like cheerfish said would have been sufficient


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> DepH Posted Yesterday, 11:25 PM
> QUOTE(User @ Jan 13 2005, 05:29 AM)
> Just a statement can only be made by a total asshole or a total dumbass. Defend your statements as you wish, just don't expect anyone to listen to what the f*ck you have to say. This is exactly why so many states ban P's, any why so many good aquarists will never have the experience & enjoyment of owning the fish.
> 
> ...


1) Your timing was off to bring up such a hot topic, regardless if it was intended to be simply a question or an action. Point is, I've had enough of these type threads where a person suggests or asks about turning a fish loose that doesn't belong there. Regardless if it is a private pond, pool or outside bucket.

2) Nearly 50% of the States (probably more now) prohibit piranas because of hobbyists releasing them into the wild. Most are indeed misidentified and are actually pacus. Nonetheless, its enough to cause a media panic. Add into the mix that someone comes to a public forum (such as this one) and for all intents and purposes makes a statement such as yours in a hobbyist oriented forum. Yes it will bring up emotions. You have no clue how much work, lack of sleep and stress I lived under nearly 2 years until I was able to get piranas legal in Oregon. All the while dealing with hobbyists who continually kept suggesting putting them in outdoor pools. Do not think for one minute that Fish and Wildlife authorities aren't reading this forum or others like it.

So while you can make a joke about "destroying the planet" yes not many would take you seriously, but here in a fish forum where hobbyists are just 1 statute away from losing their fish, it is a very serious and hot topic.

3) I apologize for losing my cool, but not for the remarks of being a moron. That is how I view hobbyists that say they care about the fish and yet act as if they have a right to have them and turn them lose in outside waters. Anyone reading this thread and as you have seen now, don't see much humor in it. And from where I sit, I'm glad to see hobbyist taking a stand on such matters. That type of response is what is needed to keep fish from being prohibited and that is an active stance. All one has to do is look at China and elsewhere, where the fish is being eradicated from the hobby. Perhaps in your country they are more lenient or just dont' really care........good for them. However, we in the U.S. are not blessed with good fortune like that.

That right (to possess fish) is only given to you by the State. Once its gone, its gone and all you can do is hope that your fish is not taken from you or that you are fined for possession. Then and only THEN will you appreciate what you have lost...........then perhaps, maybe not.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

with regards to the 14yr old boy "finding" a RBP in a lake.... being from the UK we see attention seeking alot in tabloids etc i smell a lie, the kid probably brought the RBP from a local store and then called the papers to get himself noticed and try to get some money.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

.... in a lake so they can destroy the ecosystem.... 
whats with the rivers in sout-and middle america

don´t take this sentence to seriously: "but nobody from us should talk something about destroing the ecosystem"

he made a silly question, but is anybody out there who beliefe that p´s will survive in 10to15 degree cold water????

postings like this made me more angry:
to keep less than 6 piranhas, to keep them in a f*cking small tank (all under 100gallon)
to keep them in a tank without any hidings or with f*cking plants of plastics

GUYS COME DOWN


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> buette Posted Today, 03:07 AM
> .... in a lake so they can destroy the ecosystem....
> whats with the rivers in sout-and middle america
> 
> ...


You are still MISSING THE POINT. Below is a quote from the newspaper article from a pet shop dealer. The fish in question was found in cold water, though it was not a pirana in the Columbia river (actually Snake river) the water temp gets below your cited temps. The creek the actual P. nattereri was found in was in summer and surface temp was not much higher.



> The tropical fish was probably released into the creek by somebody who bought it at a pet store, said Chris Mullin, a salesman at Bell's Tropical Fish in Portland.
> 
> *Mullin said he's heard of people catching piranhas in the Columbia River.*


Just because you don't believe people will beleive it, doesn't stop the press from publishing it and making believers of the ignorant. 99.5% of the people don't read PFURY or other pirana forums to know the facts. All they know is what they've heard, seen or read in newspapers. Nothing much has changed since Roosevelt first described the man-eating fish in 1914.

So please don't tell me to calm down when I have to lead a campaign to keep the fish legal here in Oregon. Its your type of complacency that causes fishes to be banned.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

you really are a f*cking moron its reasons or people like you are why people like me live in states that do not allow responsable fish keepers like myself to keep and enjoy the species frankly i dont care if you want to hear it or not its true! jack dempseys are also illeagal in maine because of ignorant people with bad ideas as they have pulled them from lakes up here and now are illegal!real good f*cking idea pal good job!!!!


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

guys like you are the reason I can't buy my snakeheads legally THANK YOU!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

yes it is possible if you believe in evolution... can u acclimate them in 1 generation, probably not...

but 'somehow' what were once fish are now walking on land as humans... so who knows what COULD be done


----------

